# "Gehören zu" o "gehören".



## Vilaplana

Hola,
¿qué diferencia hay entre estas dos frases con "zu" o sin la preposición?
- In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.
In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das *zu* der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.
Gracias.


----------



## baufred

Vilaplana said:


> - In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, dass der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.
> In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das *zu* der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.



.... besser noch im Ausdruck (wenn es den Sinn nicht zu sehr verändert): 
In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, dass die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt.

Saludos  --  baufred  --

Info: http://www.das-dass.de/


----------



## Estopa

baufred said:


> .... besser noch im Ausdruck (wenn es den Sinn nicht zu sehr verändert):
> In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, dass die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt. => In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt => ein Gastzimmer, welches die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt.
> 
> Saludos -- baufred --
> 
> Info: http://www.das-dass.de/


 
Se trata de oraciones de relativo, por lo tanto existe concordancia con el antecedentes (Ein Gastzimmer, das ...). 
@Baufred. Mira la explicación que aparece en el enlace que has puesto. Si la palabra hubiera sido de género masculino o femenino, seguro que no habrías tenido duda.
Im Gebäude gibt es eine Bude, die die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt.
Im Gebäude gibt es einen Wohnwagen, den die Mutter der Sprecherin bewohnt.

En situaciones muy concretas creo que se podría decir "Ein Zimmer, das zu der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört", suponiendo que se tratara de una casa (grande) dividida en varios espacios, en la que los ocupantes se reparten las habitaciones. Si alguien quisiera recalcar que una de las habitaciones le ha sido adjudicada a la madre, podría decir p.ej. "Das blaue Zimmer mit dem Eichenschrank gehört zu der Mutter", aunque creo que no sería muy habitual. Quizá algún nativo nos pueda aclarar si en esas circunstancias podría escucharse una frase de ese tipo.


----------



## jordi picarol

Vilaplana said:


> Hola,
> ¿qué diferencia hay entre estas dos frases con "zu" o sin la preposición?
> - In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.
> In der Wohnung gibt es ein Gastzimmer, das *zu* der Mutter der Sprecherin gehört.
> Gracias.


Si yo digo que "gehören" y "gehören zu" corresponden a nuestros "pertenecer" y "corresponder a", ¿sería muy erróneo?
Saludos
Jordi
PS Como se explica en los ejemplos de abajo:
-A ese vestido CORRESPONDEN zapatos blancos.
-El bosque CORRESPONDE a nuestro terreno.


----------



## Geviert

La frase en cuestión es sin duda una frase relativa, como aclara el mismo link curiosamente. Creo que a Vilaplana le interesa saber exactamente el comportamiento del verbo _gehören _con o sin la preposición correspondiente _zu_. Baufred tiene razón en lo que respecta al sentido más adecuado para esa frase (_bewohnen_), dado que _gehören _quiere decir posesión, propiedad, _im Besitz sein _(_das Buch gehört mir_, el libro me pertenece). En la frase en cuestión, sería correcto en el sentido de Estopa: si es posible saber si ese _Wohnung _es divisible en diferentes propietarios o posesores (Vilaplana está usando el verbo, me parece, en el sentido general de "ese cuarto es de, pertenece a X"). 

En el caso de _zu etwas gehören_, el sentido de posesión/propiedad se generaliza y cambia un poco. Los significados serán: _

darunter sein, dabei sein,

passen zu_ (Bsp.: zu diesem Kleid gehören weiße Schuhe),  _

Teil sein von _(Bsp.: der Wald gehört zu unserem Grundstück),
_
erforderlich sein_ (Bsp.: dazu gehört viel Mut).


----------



## Estopa

Otro uso habitual de la preposición "zu" en la lengua hablada que no aparece reflejado en los ejemplos de Geviert es el que indica pertenencia a un grupo.. 

En las tiendas es muy normal que los dependientes utilicen esta expresión dirigiéndose a un cliente para preguntar si otro de los presentes ha venido con él y saber así si tienen que atenderlo o no.

"Gehört er/sie zu Ihnen?" (Respuesta: "Ja er/sie gehört zu mir" o "Ja, wir gehören zusammen").

Me preguntaba si la frase de Vilaplana permite una interpretación similar, en el sentido de que la habitación le haya sido atribuida a la madre, si es que han estado haciendo particiones, ya que no creo que ninguno de los ejemplos citados por Geviert refleje lo expresado en la frase. Esto iría también en línea con la interpretación de jordi picarol ("corresponder a", aunque en un sentido más amplio). ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Geviert

> "Gehört er/sie zu Ihnen?" (Respuesta: "Ja er/sie gehört zu mir" o "Ja, wir gehören zusammen").


Si no me equivoco, podría añadirse también _mit_: ja, er/sie gehört _mit _zur Familie. 

Sobre la frase de Vilaplana, estoy de acuerdo con Baufred en relación al sentido: el verbo alemán ha sido pensado en castellano. Difícil pensar en algún tipo de propiedad o posesión concreta (o general con zu) cuando se está especificando que se trata de un *Gast*zimmer. Habría que hacer varias amputaciones a ese paciente. Claro, sería bueno saber la opinión de (al menos) dos nativos más.


----------



## Vilaplana

Muchas gracias a todos por vuestras explicaciones.


----------

